
JavaScript Will Finally Get Proper Asynchronous Programming - thmslee
http://thenewstack.io/async-officially-coming-javascript-year/
======
VeejayRampay
Server-side JavaScript has benefited from "proper" asynchronous programming
for quite a while now. Promises (or the slightly more exotic choice of
generators + promises) make a very nice asynchronous programming experience.

async/await will surely make that easier but I don't know about "proper", as
it would imply that the current solution are mere hacks, which they're not.

~~~
pcr0
I'm hoping async/await improves performance over current generator
implementations [0]. If implemented as Anders suggested (async/await gets
translated to callbacks under the hood) they may even reach or outdo the
performance of plain callbacks, especially if done natively.

[0]:
[http://bluebirdjs.com/docs/benchmarks.html](http://bluebirdjs.com/docs/benchmarks.html)

------
pcr0
How do you cleanly handle mixing streams and promises/await in code?

